

Quip releases an API - finiteloop
https://quip.com/blog/api

======
powera
We're still working on adding new features to the API - there are a few known
missing features we'd like to add (like "Like" support) but are also
interested in feedback for what features people specifically want. [note: I
work at Quip]

